# Just Found Purple Plant Next To A Alfalfa Field



## HIGHBOY666 (Mar 22, 2006)

TRIP OUT,I LIVE IN THE IMPERIAL VALLEY ,CA.I WAS KICKING BACK GETING HIGH AND NOTICED THIS PLANT IN THE WEEDS NEXT  TO THE FIELD..tHE ALFALFA FIED IS OUT IN THE COUNTRY OF COURSE,BUT WHAT SHOULD I DO TO TRANSPLANT IT.THIS ACTUALY HAS HAPPENED TO 3 OTHER TIMES.TRACTER DRIVERS ARE GETING HIGH AND SOME TIMESTHE Y THROW THERE SEEDS IN THE SOIL.AND GUESS WHAT HAPPENS.............


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Be careful. People get shot for messin with anothers plants in my neck of the woods.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

i look at it this way. what if it was your plant?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 23, 2006)

Instead of risking bad kharma, why not plant some seeds of your own?

P.S. purple does not mean better.


----------



## HIGHBOY666 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ypu have it all  wrong,this is not hidden at all.no body planted this ,its almost  dead,it has never been  cliped.i have found plants like this a couple times.i live about 20 miles from mexico,its all farm land ,and drugs,..im not a ****  stealing someones plant,but as soon as they mow that field,its gone.and you probably wont believe  this but 3 weeks ago,me and my girl were cruising around the  country side and came across a piece of a kilo wrapper,it still had 13 0z of bomb ass cocaine.some one stopped and tranfered there shit into another vehicle im guessing and threw out  a wrapper or droped  it ,i was scared shitless but i didnt steal  it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 24, 2006)

You found 13 oz. of cocaine and you even bothered to mention a tiny almost dead pot plant?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmm coke and weed. coke and weed.???? Damn, where you at man, I'm moving there. hahahahaha freakin free drugs just sittin on the side of the road. ***. hahahahaha.


----------



## HIGHBOY666 (Mar 25, 2006)

crazy shit ..i know,there is a lot stuff moved through this area.look at amap and find MEXICALI .MEXICO,its only 120 miles east of San Diego,and a lot of pot smokers.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 25, 2006)

i dunno 'bout you guys, but if i was driving around and no one was around and i just happen to stumble across 13 oz. of coke..i'm takin' it..I'M RIIIICH BIIITCH!!


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 25, 2006)

Weed grows all over Ks, near the train tracks in the woods everywhere but you can smoke it. we call it ditch weed. It will just give you some head pain. I once found 20 plants all about 12 feet tall behind wallyworld.


----------



## HIGHBOY666 (Mar 25, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> i look at it this way. what if it was your plant?


..it is my plant..


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 25, 2006)

so you jacked it.


----------



## HIGHBOY666 (Mar 25, 2006)

no i didnt jack it,im telling the truth when i say no one is taking care of it.and i found 2 more close by  it this  mourning,but these look purple too,but  they smell real good.the first one has about 10 buds on it  ,the bigest about 3 in.but it has that  hay smell.I drive equipment for a power plant at the Salton Sea.and  the  places that ibreak at ,all have little plants growing ...but i kill those...cant let some one see them  you know.iI MIGHT BE A LOT THINGS..BUT NOT  a .FUCKIN  THIEF...unless i was  hungry..then some times i eat some one elses  lunch.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 25, 2006)

thats cool man chill. i was just fucken with ya. If the are as goos as you say they are more power to ya. if you take it in side and transplant take a few pics of her show us what she is worken with.   later


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll bet it's purple because it took a freeze or two this winter, it freezes once in a while up there yeah (i'm in SD)? If you are going to move it expect it to be shocked for a while, a good sized outdoor plant has a lot of little roots going everywhere that are probably going to get lost in the transfer, and watch out for some dude with a rambo knife.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey I grew up in San Diego too, I'm with Biffdoggie on this one..watch out for Rambo aka Mexican Mafia with a gun. i've heard of people going to the desert and then you never see them anymore...just rumors I'm sure.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 4, 2006)

I qoute the movie casino, "there is a lot of F'in holes in that desert and there are a lot of problems buried in those holes". I don't think it's a problem since the plant appears to be neglected.


----------



## HIGHBOY666 (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the advise,so tou know where  im talking about,im on the other side the mountain, i did transplant it  and it is so alive,it has small buds growing,but what do i do now.the days are getting longer and in  the  summer it gets to 115 degree by the end of june,it was like 80 degree today,and its more of a  light green with a purpleish stem but the buds arepurple green.I have only seen  and smoked purple weed that was from the  marijuana clubs ,a friend of mine has  his doctors note ,i cant wait to  get min e  .its only like 150.00.


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Apr 7, 2006)

WHO would steal 30 bag lunches.


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 8, 2006)

jesus i can only read about half of this thread.


----------



## spook313 (Apr 8, 2006)

don't take the plant or the blow.  it's acutally mine, i accidently left it there.  will you bring it to my house for me?


----------

